# Pinned Boats on Big T



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

Not sure who they belong to but there are two playboats pinned on the Big Thompson. Maybe someone else who knows the run better and saw them could say exactly where they are but one is pinned in the middle of the rapid just after the river passes under the highway. Neither one poses a significant threat to paddlers unless you were way off line. Should be easy to extricate when the levels drop. It might make sense for whoever they belong to to contact authorities so we don't have another Boulderesque incident.


----------

